# My nut has a gap.



## Recreant (Aug 22, 2012)

Okay so just the other day I restrung my Schecter omen-7 and i hadn't ever noticed this gap before, so i'm not sure if it was caused by my new strings, or if it has always been there. 






sorry if the pictures aren't too clear, but my problem is that there is a gap in between the Nut and the fretboard. is this going to be a problem? it doesn't seem problematic at the moment because the guitar sounds fine. I'm still getting used to having such thick strings (I've always played Drop Ab but this is the first time i've had such very large gauge strings)
The strings are a D'Addario .013 to .056 set with a .066 for my low B.

any feedback / help is much appreciated!


----------



## Recreant (Aug 22, 2012)

[url=http://postimage.org/image/i50ewx17v/]





[/url]

sorry about the broken links

and also i should mention, the Low B, should it be more set into the nut? it seems odd that it's sticking out so far, I feel it should be more flushed into the nut, shouldn't it?


----------



## StratFreak11 (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm not sure about the gap, i would assume the glue came off, but im gonna let the expert chime in. As far as the B string not being flushed is cause the nut isn't filed enough. You need to file down the nut so it has enough space for the B string to be fully flushed as the other strings are. I've had to do this with my Strat when i changed to 10-52 strings.


----------



## Recreant (Aug 23, 2012)

thanks for the info man.
would you suggest that i refrain from playing it until i file down the nut?


----------



## StratFreak11 (Aug 23, 2012)

Recreant said:


> thanks for the info man.
> would you suggest that i refrain from playing it until i file down the nut?



No problem 

I'm not 100% sure but when I took my guitar to the tech for a set-up and string change, he called me to tell me that he will be filing down the nut so the strings fit properly. It might cause the guitar to not have as good sustain, or maybe the string could slip out if you pick too hard.


----------



## Recreant (Aug 23, 2012)

yeah i noticed it doesn't sustain too well but now that i know it's a simple fix i feel great!


----------



## StratFreak11 (Aug 24, 2012)

Recreant said:


> yeah i noticed it doesn't sustain too well but now that i know it's a simple fix i feel great!



Let us know when you get it done  , my tech did it for me, but i'm sure its a simple procedure, all it is is slight filing until the string doesn't pop out


----------



## Recreant (Aug 24, 2012)

well i did it myself because i called up guitar center and they said they'd charge me like 10-30$ for it so i was like eeeeh no. i took some sandpaper and filed down the nut myself, and it settles in nicely now, i'm probably just going to end up getting the whole guitar set up because since the string is so large the intonation on it is fucked up, (unless that's normal) it isn't like WAY off at the 12'th fret but it's off by a hair and i can hear a subtle difference just because i know my guitar, not sure if others would be able to hear it unless they had a trained ear as well.


----------



## StratFreak11 (Aug 24, 2012)

Alright cool  

I have to learn how to set the intonation. I know a lot of small stuff (string changes, truss rod, tremolo tension, fretboard maintenance) but i've never attempted to intonate it.


----------



## Recreant (Aug 25, 2012)

yeah, i'm thinking i'm just going to end up taking it into the shop for a full set-up and new parts.
I bought the guitar used, and the guitar player before me was a jazz musician, so it wasn't quite set up for my style of music.
It sounds better than when I first put the strings on it, but I'm getting buzz and I have a vendetta against any kind of buzz. Besides, the tension on my low G isn't quite where I want it. I just can't wait for this guitar to sound how I want it to.


----------



## Recreant (Aug 25, 2012)

Also, something about scale length.
I'm figuring my scale length is a problem with my tuning because my length is only 25.5", where as a baritone with 27 would hold lower tunings much easier.
Does anyone think it would be worth it to even try to play in G#/Ab with a 25.5" scale length? Or should I just invest in a whole new guitar....


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Aug 25, 2012)

I play in G#/G on a 25.5 and have no problems at all. its all about finding the right string for it, I recommend a .70


----------



## Recreant (Aug 26, 2012)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> I play in G#/G on a 25.5 and have no problems at all. its all about finding the right string for it, I recommend a .70



I was thinking about that too.
I'm about to ask about a bunch of the specs on your guitar,
Like, what kind of bridge do you have? And did you have to widen your tuner peg holes to accommodate the larger string? And did you get a new nut or anything?


----------



## noUser01 (Aug 26, 2012)

I thought this thread was about a MUCH worse issue...

My first idea would just be it needs a new gluing as well, a tech should be able to help you out.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Aug 27, 2012)

Recreant said:


> I was thinking about that too.
> I'm about to ask about a bunch of the specs on your guitar,
> Like, what kind of bridge do you have? And did you have to widen your tuner peg holes to accommodate the larger string? And did you get a new nut or anything?



its the older style rg7321 bridge but iv also done it on a string through TOM bridge and still had no problems, i did have to widen the hole just a bit to get the larger string through and i filed the nut so it would sit in there comfortably


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 27, 2012)

first off, these titles regarding guitar nuts never gets old. this is fucking hilarious.

Second, a nut slot not filed to the right size for a thicker string can actually break because the string is pushing into the nut slot, with most of the pressure ending up on the sides of the nut slot. The side that's pointing out towards you will break, seeing as it's just a thin pillar of plastic, ya know?

So yeah. Do that. And as long as the nut is functioning well, and the strings are all in, and the nut itself isn't loose, i wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## Recreant (Aug 29, 2012)

MF_Kitten said:


> first off, these titles regarding guitar nuts never gets old. this is fucking hilarious.
> 
> Second, a nut slot not filed to the right size for a thicker string can actually break because the string is pushing into the nut slot, with most of the pressure ending up on the sides of the nut slot. The side that's pointing out towards you will break, seeing as it's just a thin pillar of plastic, ya know?
> 
> So yeah. Do that. And as long as the nut is functioning well, and the strings are all in, and the nut itself isn't loose, i wouldn't worry too much.



Well since I've started this thread I tuned my guitar up a full step, set the intonation, fiddled with some of the bridge saddles, and I've filed down the nut considerably. It's playing much better than it used to, I'm digging the tension I'm getting in Drop A# (even though it isn't quite as heavy as Ab), so once I take it in is when I'll consider getting the guitar a full tune-up with appropriate parts and strings and such.

And regarding the title of the thread, I was worried because of the gap I had between the nut and the fretboard, which has also become less prominent.


----------

